# Old Boys is wieder da auf dethecus und sucht Member



## Nelladyne (19. Oktober 2006)

Hallo wir sind wieder da Old Boys und suchen nen Raid Aktive Member !
wir suchen zur zeit noch jede Klasse ihr müst nur Folgendes mitbringen:

Mind Alter: 18
Mind Stufe: 60
Einiger Maßen gutes Raid Equip und ein bischen Raid erfahrung
bei intresse Bewerbt euch unter : http://serafinobc.se.funpic.de/index.php 

Für Fragen Stellen Folgende Spieler zu verfügung: Nelladyne; Sourcerin; Batz; Urschanabi;Serafin.


----------

